# Medical issue/scare



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Peg has been having this rash and intense itching the last couple weeks and has been to the doctor a couple of times, with basically no relief. She got a call this morning to go ASAP to such and such place for a CAT scan. She has been unable to talk to a doctor today, but apparently there is soem concern that whatever this is, involves her liver function... so she (and I) are more than a little freaked out over that.

Hopefully she will be able to talk to a dr today and since the CAT scan was done on the rush this morning, hopefully he/she will have some real info.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers go out to you guys.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh that is scary! Please keep us updated. Hopefully it is just a rash.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Peg in my prayers that it's just a rash. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope everything is OK. Sending you both lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 1 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799467


> Peg has been having this rash and intense itching the last couple weeks and has been to the doctor a couple of times, with basically no relief. She got a call this morning to go ASAP to such and such place for a CAT scan. She has been unable to talk to a doctor today, but apparently there is soem concern that whatever this is, involves her liver function... so she (and I) are more than a little freaked out over that.
> 
> Hopefully she will be able to talk to a dr today and since the CAT scan was done on the rush this morning, hopefully he/she will have some real info.[/B]



Did they do any blood work, like a liver panel on her?? Hope it turns out to be nothing. Prayers being sent.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How scary! Hopefully everything is alright. I'll be keeping Peg in my prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck to Peg........I hope they are just being cautious and nothing to worry about. Doctors can scare you good! Please keep us informed Steve~~~~~I will say prayers for Peg.......


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm praying for Peg


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry, Steve - hope it's nothing serious and they are just being overly cautious. I'd be very interested to know what they are thinking in
terms of liver function - never heard of any relation between a rash and liver function. Best of luck and please keep us posted. :flowers:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

They took blood samples Saturday when she was in. They have taken urine sample too and probably other tests which I do not even know about.

The issue right now is that the PA who she saw Saturday for the blood test is the person who ordered the CT scan ASAP. Unfortunately, he is now out on vacation until something like July 13th. The doctor is supposed to call Peg back as soon as they get the CT results back, but that will probably not be today and might not even be until after the 4th. They have been trying various meds, anti histamines, etc but whatever the case, the meds have been little to no help so far.

I'm home and she is feeling better about it but earlier when she called me at work, she was pretty upset and clearly a little scared. She has always been extremely healthy and very active and I'm sure this will turn out to be nothing but we just have to wait until test results are all back.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Waiting is just the worst. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this scare and Peg is not feeling well. Prayers being said for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 1 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799587


> They took blood samples Saturday when she was in. They have taken urine sample too and probably other tests which I do not even know about.
> 
> The issue right now is that the PA who she saw Saturday for the blood test is the person who ordered the CT scan ASAP. Unfortunately, he is now out on vacation until something like June 13th. The doctor is supposed to call Peg back as soon as they get the CT results back, but that will probably not be today and might not even be until after the 4th. They have been trying various meds, anti histamines, etc but whatever the case, the meds have been little to no help so far.
> 
> I'm home and she is feeling better about it but earlier when she called me at work, she was pretty upset and clearly a little scared. She has always been extremely healthy and very active and I'm sure this will turn out to be nothing but we just have to wait until test results are all back.[/B]



I hate the state of the medical world these days. I have worked in it for over 40yrs and am glad to be out of it. Its just take a number and wait now. Please caution Peggy, not to use tylenol or anything with acetominophine in it, unitl you get the results. Its the worst on the liver.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Steve. Poor Peg. Itching is just awful. I will pray that all turns out ok and they are being over cautious. Everything happens on weekends or holidays don't they?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for you both!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Steve and Peg -- sending lots and lots of prayers and hugs your way.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of what peg is goign through! Praying that she feels better soon and it's nothing serious. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very sorry to hear this, Steve. Sending love and best thoughts to Peg. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I can't believe they will make you wait so long for the results. That's cruel. Prayers rayer: for Peg & big hugs for you both. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope this is nothing serious and I'm sending prayer for you and Peg. 
rayer:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, just saw this. Hope this will turn out to be nothing serious.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

So they call Peg, saying get in here asap. Then, oh by the way, it'll probably be a couple of days before you get the results????? That's just wrong.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh Peg!

Sending positive thouughts your way!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Peg!!! Sending prayers and hugs for you and Steve.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How scary...hopefully they are being overly cautious...hang in there :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hopefully it's just a rash. We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Steve and Peg, keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully, they are just being overly cautious, but making y'all wait like this for test results is just not right. Praying that someone calls ASAP with the results and it turns out it's nothing more than a pesky, inconsequential rash. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Our hearts go out to you and Peg. We're sorry you're dealing with this.
Please know that our thoughts are with you and please keep us all posted.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear that..I know that scare. we had to rush my dad once to the va hospital where we live because his liver function was down..Pray all goes well. Be sure and keep us in touch.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for Peg. I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this! I will be keeping you both in my prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope they get to the bottom of this real soon, Peg and Steve. Feel beter soon. :grouphug:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

rayer: rayer: I will say prayers for all of you and for quick and good results. Stay positive. rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Peg got a call back at 5:30 and she possibly has blocked duct in her pancreas but whatever the cause, her bilirubin levels and LDL cholesterol levels are off the chart.

Now, keep in mind that this is someone who never eats red meet, someone who was a marathon runner until I made her lazy  , she eats salads... :huh: 

She got a little freaked out again... but at least they have started to figure out what is going on and she has to go back Monday for some more specialized tests.


Thanks everyone for your good wishes and prayers. You probably should also pray she doesn't find out I posted this or she may hurt me... :bysmilie:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You are so funny, Steve! Prayers will be non-stop.
xoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

wishing you nothing but the best - Im sure there is nothing to worry about but of course, you always worry


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

keeping all of u in our thoughts :grouphug: hopeing its nothing serious and they get her better ASAP


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Prayers and well wishes to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry you don't have a diagnosis yet - that's terribly frustrating, because you really can't treat it except symptomatically. I'm sure as soon as
you have something definitive and can start doing something about it, you'll both feel better. Sending good thoughts! :flowers:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are both in my thoughts and prayers. This is very scary but you have excellent hospitals in Phoenix and it seems that they are working with you, doctors are hard to find around holidays. 

As for the itching Aveno with oatmeal may help. Benedral spray on may help. Atarax is wonderful you need a prescription and prednisone should help to at least get her through the weekend. There are weak forms of prednisone you can get over the counter.

Hope she feels better soon. :flowers:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

how scary. you are in my thoughts...i hope its nothing serious :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Steve... please tell Peg she is in my prayers that this can be easily resolved for her!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My neighboor has a rash and it took quite a while before they figured out where it came from. They finally found something in the blood. He did not seem to be concerned about it, just happy that they finally found where it came from, so I suppose it's nothing to be concerned about. Liver problems can come out through the skin. You can get pimples if your liver does not agree with a food you eat too many times.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You and Peg are in my thoughts, Steve. I hope you get to the bottom of this soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hoping Peg will be fine soon. What a way to spend the holiday weekend. Prayers
for her here. Hope you both can relax.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We have at least a partial diagnosis - Peg has (or has recently had) hepatitis a

She would typically make a large salad for dinner until a few weeks back. She made the comment that it was bothering her stomach and so she stopped. So I guess she is one of the many who got it from eating leafy green veggies. Just one more reason I don't like them!! LOL!!


She still has a number of liver/pancreatic tests to be done and I am not sure if all the abnormal results she has are explained by hepatitis a or not.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 7 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802109


> We have at least a partial diagnosis - Peg has (or has recently had) hepatitis a
> 
> She would typically make a large salad for dinner until a few weeks back. She made the comment that it was bothering her stomach and so she stopped. So I guess she is one of the many who got it from eating leafy green veggies. Just one more reason I don't like them!! LOL!!
> 
> ...


Oh wow! I don't know much about hep A but I am hoping for a full recovery. I had no idea about contacting it from leafy green veggies?? Take care, both of you... :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh wow Peg!!!!

Still in my thoughts and prayers. Please let her know she has a huge SM family pulling for her.

Marsha


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jul 7 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802121


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 7 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802109





> We have at least a partial diagnosis - Peg has (or has recently had) hepatitis a
> 
> She would typically make a large salad for dinner until a few weeks back. She made the comment that it was bothering her stomach and so she stopped. So I guess she is one of the many who got it from eating leafy green veggies. Just one more reason I don't like them!! LOL!!
> 
> ...


Oh wow! I don't know much about hep A but I am hoping for a full recovery. I had no idea about contacting it from leafy green veggies?? Take care, both of you... :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Actually, that part was my guess and it was just that. With all the issues involving leafy greans and e-coli and since both can be spread by contact with waste, I made the jump and assummed. I've since done a little internet searching and I've not found anyplace that says this is how it can be spread ... so I really don't know. However, she does have it (or recently has).


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You are both in my thoughts and prayers. The worst part of anything like this is the waiting and not knowing what is going on. Keep us updated.

:ThankYou: 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon, Peg.
xoxoxo


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Gosh Peg!

I am a loss for words. I actually thought it was going to be kidney issues and not liver.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery!

XOXO
Nancy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Get Well Soon Peg. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Continued prayers for Peg. I hope they get the full diagnosis quickly. Waiting is just the worst.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've known a couple of people to have Hep A a long time ago. One contracted it from seafood/shellfish in Europe (Portugal I think) and another years ago traveling in Afghanistan -- way back when you could be a tourist there. Both were fine for their lives yet can never be blood donors. Thats all I know other than that B&C are the bad Heps.
Hope Peg's doing better. :sLo_grouphug3: 
Sue


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, Steve, you know what you must do - wait on Peg hand and foot. :forgive me: :forgive me: 

Peg, feel better soon. I'm pulling for you!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Healing wishes for Peg and hugs for both (((Peg and Steve)))* :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope that Peg feels better soon!!! Sending prayers and good wishes.

Debbie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 7 2009, 06:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802373


> Well, Steve, you know what you must do - wait on Peg hand and foot. :forgive me: :forgive me:[/B]


How is this different from normal...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Continuing to send good thoughts and puppy hugs your way! 


Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Peg, get well soon.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve, Glad at least they have pinpointed Peg's problem. A friend years ago got the Hep-A ... I 'think' it was from eating shellfish if my memory serves me ( which these days it doesn't too well!) . Your thinking about the greens seems a very plausible cause for her getting it. 
Will be praying Peg gets on the road to recovery very soon..... BTW my friend did fine getting thru it. .


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Just reading this. Peg, hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, get well soon. Hope things are ok today.


----------

